
“Even if you uninstall Maps, Google Play … is tracking your location 24/7” - davidbarker
http://www.loopinsight.com/2016/09/16/even-if-you-uninstall-google-maps-google-plays-background-service-is-tracking-your-location-247/
======
resonanttoe
Or you can just turn it off.
[https://twitter.com/techcredo/status/775364119490879488](https://twitter.com/techcredo/status/775364119490879488)

